# Motherboard USB 2.0 header to front panel USB 3.0 connection



## jeus (Jul 23, 2013)

I have recently bought a new cabinet, CoolerMaster K281 with two nos of front panel USB 3.0 ports. However, my mother board (ASUS, M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 (AM3)) does not have USB 3.0 header. Right now I do not have any plans to upgrade the motherboard having USB 3.0 header. Is any PCIe USB 3.0 card with internal USB header available in India? Is there any other alternative? is 20 pin USB to usb 2.0 connecter available here in India? PL. help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2013)

getting a USB 3.0 pci-e card with internal header is a costly deal .. costs 2.5k+ [ AFAIK ] but you can get a cheap USB 3.0 pci-e 4 ports card from zebronics under 900 bucks and getting a usb 3.0 to 2.0 adapter is kinda hard .. look around for people with Corsair 400R / Cabinets which came with such cable and people who has mobos with internal usb 3.0 header - one of them might just sell you what you need


----------

